# Protozoan tropical freshwater



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

i let a bucket of dirty water from a partial water change sit for 3 days, to let the danio eggs hatch. As i was going threw the water I seen these little Free swimming things moving around with my only 2 surviving danio fry (15 some other ones died). So my sister took it to school to see if her science teacher could find out what they were. The science teacher says they are protozoans. My fish do not look like there is any thing on them. I have one guppy that is losing weight and not eating much. I do not know if it has anything to do with the protozoans or not. The science teacher also said protozoans are normally in ponds and stuff but is bad for my tank what do i do??????? Please Help. i have a 10 gal tank been going for about 6 months 
1 plant 
2 tetras 
1 reg danio
1 long fin danio
1 algae eater
1 crab
4 glo fish 
4 guppies 
7 guppies babies 
Yeah, it's alot but the ammonia level, nit level are all good. I do partial water changes 1 a month. I don't have ammonia spikes or any thing. I would like a bigger tank but money is tight. I try to keep some danio glo fry alive as the store fish don't like to last. I've managed to keep 1 alive so far. Anyways, any and all help is welcomed and appreciated


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would get a medecine that treats protzoans.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

If you are keeping the water clean and the fish do not have any problems, their immune systems probably keep the protozoans at bay. However, if you start having any other health problems the protozoans will have a toe-hold and may become a major problem. Best to treat the tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If the fish get sick, treat with medications that treat ich or external parasites. They target protozoan parasites.


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

I tested my little tank to see if salt would do any thing to the protozoans and it didn't do anything i started it last night fyi


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

what would be a good medication to get ride of them i don't want to take a chance with me fish


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe praziquantal.


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

That is expensive  I'm not sure what to get ick guard or parasite stuff?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Parasite guard has praziquantel and it is $5


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Before jumping into all these medicines, just do a large water change. Your tank has been running for a while so you could get away with at least a 50% water change. Just make sure the new water is the same temp. as the tank.


----------



## lucky_10v3 (Apr 28, 2011)

i Will try it in my test tank to see if it works and i'll update when I'm done i absolutely do not want to give it a chance to cause my fishies harm


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You worry for nothing. Harmless.


----------

